# POS System for my online shop



## MizikStuff (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking for an affordable POS system for my online store. I don't have an actual store front only need it for my online tshirt shop. Please help


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Pay pal works great.


----------



## MizikStuff (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so they do work as quickbook? inventory control ect.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Paypal is a payment processing system for processing payments on your website. Your shopping cart software will keep track of your inventory and some do import to quickbooks


----------



## MizikStuff (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks so much


----------

